# Bachmann controller no. 6605



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2018)

Have a Bachmann controller no. 6605 , trying to find a pdf or instruction book for the controller.
Any websites or info?
Much appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't have the instructions for your Bachmann power
pack but it is a simple inexpensive controller for N or HO scale trains.

https://www.ebay.com/i/302513121596?chn=ps&fl=a

You have 2 terminals to TRACK This is a variable 0-15 or
so DC volts. The polarity is reversed by a power pack switch
to direct the loco to go FWD or REV.

You also have 2 terminals that provide a continuous
AC current around 15 volts. This is designed for
turnouts, lights and other accessories. It is usually
tagged as ACC.

Don


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2018)

*How big a layout*

Do you have any idea of how much track it can control reasonably?
Thanks for the info, much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2018)

*Turnouts hooked onto ACC terminal*

I want to wire the Turnout to an Access terminal. Don't I need a push button switch between the Turnout and the Access Terminal?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep.....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The length of your track is unrelated to the capability
of your power pack. Track does not draw current.
The number of locos you run at the same time does. The 6605 would be good for one loco. It will also provide the
power for your turnouts. You would need two normally
open push buttons for each turnout. You would run
a 'common' wire to all turnouts from one ACCESSORY
terminal on the power pack. A wire from the other accessory
terminal goes to one tab of each push button. A wire
from the other button tab goes to the 'straight' terminal on the
turnout...the same for the other button but it goes to
the divert. The turnouts draw current ONLY when you
push any button, thus you can connect unlimited numbers
of turnouts.

Don


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2018)

*Good info*

Want to thank you for the reply, and very good basic information. I am in the “green horn” stage but want to learn.
Thanks again!


----------

